# Any idea if/when any other functions will be back?



## MidKnight (Feb 17, 2002)

Just curious if there's a plan to turn on other functions.
I'm really looking for - 
1. Jump To
2. Search
3. HTML


I'm sure that these are big time memory eaters, but I had to ask!

Thanks,
MidKnight


----------



## MidKnight (Feb 17, 2002)

Forgot to mention the Who's Online function.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2002)

html is more likely to come online before the other two. We're also thinking about adding several forums (in particular a marketplace forum), but we'd rather not add forums until we know that everything is stable. Thanks for being patient.

I love the jump-to menu especially, but apparently it adds significantly to server load; go figure. We'll wait to see how things go before that gets added back in.

As for search, that's on the list too, but a bit lower in priority.


----------



## MidKnight (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks Piratecat!  Keep up the good work...


----------



## Someguy (Feb 17, 2002)

I really missed the avatars... and Who's online was nice too...never really used the Jump to function though...


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 17, 2002)

The only thing I REALLY miss is HTML.

Did you get that list of bad words I sent your Piratecat? (As script, javascript, vbscript and so on)


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 18, 2002)

I would rather see the return of the navigation box than the HTML.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 18, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *The only thing I REALLY miss is HTML.
> 
> Did you get that list of bad words I sent your Piratecat? (As script, javascript, vbscript and so on) *




Yes, thank you! Your help is one of the reasons that we're considering enabling it.


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 20, 2002)

*Jump to* is back

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeEEE


----------



## Warrior Poet (Feb 21, 2002)

Hear, hear!

Most capital effort, moderators and administrators!  Most capital!

Consider another glass raised in praise of the "Jump to" menu's triumphant return!

Many thanks,

Warrior Poet


----------



## Palcadon (Feb 21, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Jump to is back
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeEEE *






EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.............


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2002)

I mostly miss "Who's Online"; it makes coordinating with other moderators and admins easier...


----------



## MidKnight (Feb 24, 2002)

Just _bumping_ back to see if th HTML is soming back soon??  I see that the jump to has been re-enabled...


----------



## Someguy (Feb 24, 2002)

In don't think HTML was on...becuase morrus wants to avoid people putting in java script...


----------

